# Crooks Corner Shrimp and Cheese Grits



## Raine (Jan 21, 2005)

Crooks Corner Shrimp and Cheese Grits

6 cups (or more) water
1/2 tsp salt
2 cups quick-cooking grits
1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese (about 4 oz)
Pinch of ground nutmeg
Hot pepper sauce (such as Tabasco), a lot
12 bacon slices, coarsely chopped

2 lb lg uncooked shrimp, peeled, deveined
1/2 lb mushrooms, sliced
2 cups sliced green onions
2 lg garlic cloves, minced
2 1/2 Tbsp fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley

Serves 4

Bring 6 cups water and salt to boil in heavy large saucepan. Whisk in grits.
Reduce heat, cover and simmer until mixture is thick and grits are tender,
stirring occasionally, about 10 minutes. Whisk in 1 cup cheese and nutmeg.
Season to taste with hot pepper sauce. Cover and set aside.
Cook bacon in heavy large skillet over med heat until brown but not crisp.
Transfer bacon to sm bowl, using slotted spoon. Pour off half of drippings
from skillet. Add shrimp to same skillet and cook until just pink, about 2
min. per side. Transfer shrimp to plate, using slotted spoon. Add mushrooms
to same skillet and Sauté until tender, about 4 minutes. Add green onions
and garlic and Sauté 3 minutes. Return shrimp and bacon to skillet. Mix in
lemon juice. Season with salt, pepper and hot pepper sauce.
Bring grits to simmer, adding water by Tbsp if too thick. Spoon grits onto
plates. Spoon shrimp mixture over. Sprinkle with parsley and serve.


----------

